# Mail et IMAP : tous mes messages perdus !



## Slm (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un grand service à vous demander! Je possède un imac (os X 10.5.8) depuis 2006 et je n'ai jamais eu un souci. 1er pb aujourd'hui et pas des moindres, j'ai perdu les 3/4 de ma boîte mail... Suite à un mini bug d'affichage, j'ai éteint mon mac puis je l'ai débranché. En le rebranchant, le logiciel mail m'envoyait un message du type : 

Le serveur MobileMe IMAP mail.mac.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ........ (Alors que le mot de passe que j'entre est le bon, et qu'il n'a jamais changé)

J'ai bien sûr fait des recherches sur le net, tenté de modifier le mot de passe, de reconfigurer la boîte mail... rien n'y a fait. Je parviens à nouveau à recevoir mes mails orange sur le logiciel mail mais il ne retrouve plus les anciens mails. 

Je précise que lorsque je me connectais à ma boîte mail sur le site d'orange, je n'avais jamais plus d'une 30aine de mails environ, alors que sur mon mac j'en avais des centaines. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question du stockage.. jusqu'à aujourd'hui!

Si quelqu'un d'entre vous pouvait m'aider, ce serait vraiment terrible, j'ai perdu des mails précieux, du moins pour moi.

2 précisions enfin :

-j'ai déjà essayé le tuto de modern thing sur le trousseau key chain, mais ça n'a rien donné
-j'ai essayé de farfouiller du côté des préférences système -> MobilMe, j'ai le  msg d'erreur suivant : "le serveur a renvoyé une erreur. Veuillez  réessayer plus tard". Et qd j'essaie de changer d'onglet, l'appli se  ferme automatiquement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2013)

Si tu te renseignes un peu sur le protocole IMAP, tu verras qu a la difference du POP, il laisse a la charge du serveur le soin de stocker les messages. Tu ne peux donc pas les avoir perdus suite à un problème local ( c est un des gros avantages d IMAP, ce n est pas le seul).

Ton mot de passe MobileMe ou iCloud est comme tous les autres, dans ton trousseau de clés. Tu peux verifier  qu il n a pas ete change, et le reintroduire sur le bon compte mail.

Sinon, un moyen alternatif d acceder a son courrier MobileMe ou iCloud est de se connecter par le Web, à iCloud.com , sans passer par l outil Mail

Enfin, tu sembles indiquer que tu es un ancien client MobileMe (qui n existe plus). Ton pb est peut être lié au fait que tu dois désormais utiliser une adresse en icloud.com, et non me.com, meme si l ancienne fonctionne toujours en principe (je suis dans ce cas).

Si tu es bien un ancien client MobileMe, tu dois avoir reçu d Apple , avant que ce service n arrête, des emails te conseillant sur la marche à suivre. Le service mail existe toujours, mais via iCloud.

Je ne peux pas tout te résumer, mais la question essentielle est : depuis que MobileMe n existe plus as tu active iCloud sur ta machine, avec le courrier associé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------




Slm a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un grand service à vous demander! Je possède un imac (os X 10.5.8) depuis 2006 et je n'ai jamais eu un souci.<...>



Si mes hypothèses sont justes, (tu es un ancien client MobileMe qui n'a jamais lu les emails d'Apple annonçant la fin de ce service), tu as quand même été négligent, pour le moins ...

L'activation de iCloud que je te suggères de faire n'est d'autre part peut être pas possible avec la version ancienne d'OS que tu possèdes (10.5.8, alors qu'on en est à 10.8.4). (d'autres intervenants pourront peut être te renseigner sur ce point).

Si d'autre part la manip que je t'ai également conseillée (accès via www.icloud.com avec ton identifiant et mot de passe MobileMe) ne marche pas, il te faudra peut être mettre à jour ton système pour bénéficier d'iCloud, et accéder à tes anciens mails MobileMe, si Apple te les a rebalancés sur iCloud.

Eh oui, les systèmes, cela se met à jour ... (même chez MicroMou, où on fait tout pour que rien ne change, cela change quand même ...).


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2013)

possible aussi que le fichier de reglage mail soit corrompu
c'est très banal 
(dizaines de sujets là dessus)

tester Mail sur une autre session


et de toutes facons en imap tu ne perds rien SI ce n'est pas supprimé du compte en en ligne

sur session test  tu retrouves tout
(sauf les supprimés)


----------



## Slm (11 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils, je vais essayer d'abord essayer tout ça et après on verra!


----------



## Slm (17 Septembre 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Si tu te renseignes un peu sur le protocole IMAP, tu verras qu a la difference du POP, il laisse a la charge du serveur le soin de stocker les messages. Tu ne peux donc pas les avoir perdus suite à un problème local ( c est un des gros avantages d IMAP, ce n est pas le seul).
> 
> Ton mot de passe MobileMe ou iCloud est comme tous les autres, dans ton trousseau de clés. Tu peux verifier  qu il n a pas ete change, et le reintroduire sur le bon compte mail.



C'est ce que j'ai fait. Entre temps, j'ai changé mon adresse : de wanadoo à orange, ainsi que mon mot de passe. J'ai tout réactualisé mais rien n'y a fait...



umrk a dit:


> Sinon, un moyen alternatif d acceder a son courrier MobileMe ou iCloud est de se connecter par le Web, à iCloud.com , sans passer par l outil Mail
> 
> Enfin, tu sembles indiquer que tu es un ancien client MobileMe (qui n existe plus). Ton pb est peut être lié au fait que tu dois désormais utiliser une adresse en icloud.com, et non me.com, meme si l ancienne fonctionne toujours en principe (je suis dans ce cas).
> 
> ...





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------





umrk a dit:


> Si mes hypothèses sont justes, (tu es un ancien client MobileMe qui n'a jamais lu les emails d'Apple annonçant la fin de ce service), tu as quand même été négligent, pour le moins ...



Je n'ai pas reçu de doc sur iCloud, donc je ne l'ai pas activé.



umrk a dit:


> L'activation de iCloud que je te suggères de faire n'est d'autre part peut être pas possible avec la version ancienne d'OS que tu possèdes (10.5.8, alors qu'on en est à 10.8.4). (d'autres intervenants pourront peut être te renseigner sur ce point).
> 
> Si d'autre part la manip que je t'ai également conseillée (accès via www.icloud.com avec ton identifiant et mot de passe MobileMe) ne marche pas, il te faudra peut être mettre à jour ton système pour bénéficier d'iCloud, et accéder à tes anciens mails MobileMe, si Apple te les a rebalancés sur iCloud.
> 
> Eh oui, les systèmes, cela se met à jour ... (même chez MicroMou, où on fait tout pour que rien ne change, cela change quand même ...).



La mise à jour du système est payante j'imagine? C'est complexe à réaliser?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> possible aussi que le fichier de reglage mail soit corrompu
> c'est très banal
> (dizaines de sujets là dessus)
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé avec une autre session mais le problème persiste...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2013)

Slm a dit:


> La mise à jour du système est payante j'imagine? C'est complexe à réaliser?


attention au vocabulaire
les mises à jour sont gratuites
( on parle de divers correctifs apportés par Apple pour le systeme installé)

par contre changer de systeme 
(qui  n'est pas une mise à jour de systeme, mais une installation d'un systeme different , superieur)
 ca c'est payant 



> J'ai essayé avec une autre session mais le problème persiste...


peut ete pas etonnant si tu utilises des infos perimées comme elements de log


un detail que je ne pige pas tres bien

quels sont les emails utilisés?
orange
mais encore?

 y a t il aussi des  reglages mobileme(ou .mac)?

en configurant correctement tes imap ( orange , gmail etc) avec LEURS réglages specifiques
tu devrais retrouver tes billes
(sauf les messages supprimés par toi avec ordre de supprimer sur le compte en ligne aussi , les options varient)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2013)

Slm a dit:


> La mise à jour du système est payante j'imagine? C'est complexe à réaliser?




Bon, je t'ai enduit d'erreur en effet, dans ce cas il ne s'agit pas au sens strict d'une mise à jour mais d'un changement (ou upgrade majeur, si tu veux), qui se traduit notamment par incrémentation du deuxième digit après le 10. quelque chose, qui caractérise ton système, ainsi qu'un changement de son nom (on est ainsi passé de Leopard à Mountain Lion, après diverses étapes intermédiaires).

La politique d'Apple est de proposer un prix vraiment raisonnable pour ce genre de changement (de l'ordre de 20 euros environ, ce qui n'est vraiment pas excessif sachant qu'en payant une seule fois tu peux upgrader jusqu'à cinq machines).

Depuis l'une de ces étapes intermédiaires (mais je ne me souviens plus laquelle) l'upgrade est dématérialisé, c'est à dire que tu le déclenches depuis l'App Store installé sur ton Mac, qui fait partie du système, et qui gère tout depuis le téléchargement jusqu'à l'installation (ce n'est donc pas compliqué).

Le seul petit problème est pour les gens qui ont laissé passé l'upgrade qui leur installait cet App Store, car eux doivent se tourner vers Apple pour obtenir le système par un moyen alternatif.....

Il y a un moyen simple de savoir si tu es dans ce cas : si tu n'as pas d'icone App Store dans ton dock, c'est oui ....


*Edit : mais si tu vois une icone iCloud dans ton panneau "Préférences Systèmes" (partie Internet et sans fil), tu n'as même pas besoin d'upgrader ton système pour activer iCloud (bien que je te conseille de le faire .*..).


----------

